# Shaving



## red (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone have any tips on how to shave legs with a straight edge? Or does anyone have any recipes for hair-removal paste? How about any type of hair-removal technique that does not involve off the shelf products from the likes of Proctor and Gamble or trips to the salon?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a guy and yes I do shave my legs, chest, etc. at the wife's request. If by straight edge you mean a knife or straight razor or other such device I don't know how. 

I use a regular razor like most folks. If you don't have shaving cream get your skin wet with warm water - soak in the bath or shower or such - and use a thin layer of soap. It works just fine. As long as you have soap you're okay for shaving. 

I have to say I'm not a fan of the straight razor. I used to get straight razor shaves from my barber when I was a teenager and it always made me nervous that someone was holding a razor to my throat.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I am a "dry-Bic'r" .. meaning that I just take a very basic traditional single-blade Bic razor and shave with that. I will shave my face, arm-pits, genitals in the dry-Bic style. I have also shaved many of my female-friends the same way and there have been no complaints on my technique.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I've never shaved my female friends. I have to say that would sure beat a night out bowling with them. Do you just call them up and invite them over for a "dry Bic."


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

I have so many nicks and scars on my legs that if I did shave my legs...using a straight razor would be a recipe for disaster. If you use a straight razor it needs to have a fine edge on it and sharpened frequently.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> I've never shaved my female friends. I have to say that would sure beat a night out bowling with them. Do you just call them up and invite them over for a "dry Bic."


You would have to know me, and, know my friends to understand how it happens. (Hint: sound out my name)


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Do you just answer the door wearing nothing but a Bic? I'll try that next time I order a pizza.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Do you just answer the door wearing nothing but a Bic? I'll try that next time I order a pizza.


I prefer smiles ... they go further than a Bic


----------



## C.Winslow (Oct 27, 2008)

Invite them over for a good ol' bic'in from NaeKid! 

This is hilarious! 

Do you use any soap/creme NaeKid?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

You've got to use a friction reducer some time. Don't you?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

C.Winslow said:


> Invite them over for a good ol' bic'in from NaeKid!
> 
> This is hilarious!
> 
> Do you use any soap/creme NaeKid?


No soap (drys out the skin) and cremes are messy. I don't like to use either one. I just use a new Bic single-blade razor without the "lubricating strips". The lubricating strip will plug-up with hair, and if you use a 2-blade style, again hairs will plug up the razor and it will make the shaving more difficult.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to agree on the plugging up with hair thing. I use the single blade disposables when I have not shaved in a while. Then I follow up with my pink multi blade shaver. I like to stay on top of my shaving so I don't have to use the disposables. It takes longer to shave when you let it go for a while. I use gel shaving cream most of the time since I have sensitive skin and tend to get a little razor irritation in certain areas.


----------



## dyermaker (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh so you use a new one every time? I guess they are pretty inexpensive.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I will re-use a Bic many times on myself, well, until it becomes dull and I cannot seem to remove hair easily anymore. Anytime that I shave someone else, I will use a fresh razor ... or, re-use one that I have used on only them before.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

The best way to do is let the hair fully grow out first then do it very slowly with small strips at a time making sure the gel is under the hairs good (lather it well) so it props the hair up for the razor... but wash the blade after each time to make sure hair isn't gathering in it


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Never share razors. You can get all the diseases that way. I always make sure nobody but me uses my razors.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Canadian said:


> Do you just answer the door wearing nothing but a Bic? I'll try that next time I order a pizza.


I once motored my boat up the Huron River wearing nothing but a smile The Huron Police and the Coast Guard didn't like that much, other than maybe the young coast guard lady in the bow of their boat.
As for shaving I keep my body hair on, I didn't realize so many guys shaved, Why is this? I do enjoy watching my wife shave when we shower together. I can also tell when she is out of cream or blades, I find mine in the shower. I never thought about not sharing blades though.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

sailaway said:


> As for shaving I keep my body hair on, I didn't realize so many guys shaved, Why is this? I do enjoy watching my wife shave when we shower together. I can also tell when she is out of cream or blades, I find mine in the shower. I never thought about not sharing blades though.


Blood-borne illnesses are the reason for not sharing razors and that is the same reason why you should not share a toothbrush. When brushing your teeth, you may find blood - that blood stays in the toothbrush even after rinsing. The biggest reason to change a toothbrush regularly is so that you do not continue to make yourself sick again from re-ingesting whatever flu or cold bug that you had previously.

As a side note: Give shaving a chance - your wife might really like it ..


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes. As I've said before chicks dig the smoothness.


----------



## Marlee_c (Oct 27, 2008)

Canadian said:


> Yes. As I've said before chicks dig the smoothness.


I would have to disagree, leave the smoothness for the ladies. I like my man a little scruffy.

Reusing razor blades is a definite no-no. Good way to get yourself HIV or Hep C and all those other good blood transferred diseases!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I don't like anything scruffy. Then to each his or her own.


----------



## HarpeR (Oct 27, 2008)

Way too much MANSCAPING going on these days!

But you are right Canadian, to each his own! That's one of my favorite mottos to live by.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

Every lawn needs to be mowed once in a while.


----------



## Samoan (Nov 26, 2008)

This thread is really hilarious to me!


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

How do you shave a Samoan?


----------

